# Alcor Smart-card reader : how and which driver ?

## loopx

Hi, 

I got a beautiful smart-card reader for the eID identity card :

```

(lsusb -v)

Bus 006 Device 007: ID 058f:9540 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x058f Alcor Micro Corp.

  idProduct          0x9540 

  bcdDevice            1.20

  iManufacturer           1 Generic

  iProduct                2 EMV Smartcard Reader

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

```

but I don't know how I must set the kernel and how I must use the "ccid" package (which contains drivers ?) ...

Any idea ? Must I set something in the kernel ?

Thanks

----------

